# Badass picture?



## shadowgenesis (Jun 3, 2008)

I took this picture last week when i was camping with some friends upstate. I just thought it looked so badass - metal, even...


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 3, 2008)

I demand backstory.

And Manowar demands a royalty check.


----------

